# Put N Bay ice guides



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good ice guides around the islands? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Www.doublejwalleye.com


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Sent you a PM bud .

Dwayne


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've heard jeff jump is pretty good, never fished with him though.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've heard jeff jump is pretty good, never fished with him though.


On the lake Erie forum there is a thread titled "put in bay ice fishing"
Allegedly Mr jump has had some issues. May want to review that thread and go from there.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> On the lake Erie forum there is a thread titled "put in bay ice fishing"
> Allegedly Mr jump has had some issues. May want to review that thread and go from there.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know that on another ice fishing site, the administrator of the site and jump had some kind of falling out. We were told it was "a difference of opinion" but, weren't given any details as to what happened. After reading that other thread, I wonder if it had anything to do with that site's group outing that was canceled last year.


----------



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the info, when we have safe ice I'm going to go with Bud.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

CarpetBagger said:


> Www.doublejwalleye.com
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2..... DoubleJ


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Sometimes people insist on going to PIB to fish when the ice conditions are not safe. Your guide has last say on taking people out and if the ice isn't safe he calls off the outing. This may have been the case with the guys from last year and they weren't happy about it. It is hard to accommodate everybody with the conditions changing daily. Safety is priority one. The ice last year was shakey.

Have a good season on the ice.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Gill said:


> Sometimes people insist on going to PIB to fish when the ice conditions are not safe. Your guide has last say on taking people out and if the ice isn't safe he calls off the outing. This may have been the case with the guys from last year and they weren't happy about it. It is hard to accommodate everybody with the conditions changing daily. Safety is priority one. The ice last year was shakey.
> 
> Have a good season on the ice.


Well, in fairness to people who lay out their money, here is the allegation, and in all honesty, if you read the other thread on OGF you would know what alledgedly happened. 
The original poster stated that a deposit for at least three people was made with a particular guide. That guide cancelled due to insufficient ice. The unnamed guide stated the money would be refunded or carried over. As of the original post, no call were returned as well as money.

I get it is a tough business to be in but reputation is everything. I am not sure if it has all been worked out as the OP has not posted a resolution but in fairness to all the hardworking fishermen/women on this site, this is what should be known. 

I can say this. If you decide to go, go with a paying sponsor of OGF. Unless they are crazy, they are not going to stake their reputation on this site by offering a sub-par service. That is a great feature of this site and the power of the internet.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

Go with Bud Gehring. A class guide and operation. He had 2 shanties out on saturday and caught perch.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I fished with Bud yrs ago I thought he retired guiding


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bud Gehring or Jeff Jump neither one live on the island anymore. The dnr website has a list of current licensed ice guides for put in bay.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

always fighting said:


> Does anyone know of any good ice guides around the islands? Any info would be great. Thanks


Jeff Jump will never be back on this island. He left on very bad terms. I won’t go into details. Bud was a fine guide but no longer in business. He sold all his shacks and gear to the Wisconsin guys. They are holed up at the Island Club. There are other island guys running ice charter. Call Rob at the Black Squirrel for a few phone numbers. Good luck.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Shawn Dingas,


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ross Robertson Big Water Fishing


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't you guys read???
7 year old thread!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Don't you guys read???
> 7 year old thread!


Sure do. Ross Robertson Big Water Fishing still guides out there.


----------

